# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Why does my workbook not calculate now?

## sdgepr

Hello:

I know you are all thinking "Excel isn't crazy, it must be user error", I hope you are right  :Smilie: 

I have a self created home budget in excel that worked fine. I open the file, everything appears to be working fine until I enter any data on one sheet. Then everything stops calculating (even the cells that were working fine when I opened the file). 
When I undo the data I entered, it will still not calculate older data (which was calculated when the sheet was opened) and remains blank.I have replaced the data sheet with a copy, and it still will not cause the cells to recalculate (as they did when the file is opened).Even adding a new row to the sheet will cause everything to uncalculate. Removing this row does not cause the file to revert backOnly changes to columns A,B,C,D seem to be affected. I can edit the other columns without the other sheets going blank
The excel file has about 6 sheets, 5 of which take information from 1 sheet (named 'Data') and calculate it. 

Example:

FLOP, Revenue, Expenses, Assets, Liabilities, Data

It is when I change, or type anything on the 'Data' sheet (columns A,B,C,D) the other sheets calculate nothing. Any ideas? :S

Here is a copy of the file if you want to see for yourself. I only have one months worth of data on it (sorry my personal finance numbers are not impressive  :Smilie:  I will be trying it on my wives computer to see if it is just me.
Personal Books 2014(copy).xlsx

----------


## protonLeah

_Your post does not comply with Rule 1 of our Forum_ RULES. *Your post title should accurately and concisely describe your problem, not your anticipated solution.*

Use terms appropriate to a Google search. Poor thread titles, like Please Help, Urgent, Need Help, Formula Problem, Code Problem, and Need Advice will be addressed according to the OP's experience in the forum: If you have less than 10 posts, expect (and respond to) a request to change your thread title. If you have 10 or more posts, expect your post to be locked, so you can start a new thread with an appropriate title.

*To change a Title on your post, click EDIT then Go Advanced and change your title, if 2 days have passed ask a moderator to do it for you.*

----------


## TMS

Please respond to the Elder Statesman's request to change your thread title ... then maybe we can open a discussion.

Regards, TMS

----------


## FDibbins

Works fine for me, change your title to something more descriptive, and we can discuss it further

----------


## TMS

Yep, same for me.  But my thoughts must remain my own ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## TMS

@Ford: as a Moderator, you could do the "decent thing" ...

----------


## FDibbins

Good point Trevor.


Check to see if you have calc set to manual?

----------


## TMS

When I opened the workbook, it asked if I wanted to update links.  I generally don't as, normally, I wouldn't have the linked workbook.

In this case, I checked, and the links referred to the original workbook (in my downloads folder).  I would suggest that using Data | Edit Links | Change Source | and navigate back to the source (this/original) and OK'ing out would resolve the issue.  Otherwise, making changes probably means that the links would need to be refreshed.

Regards, TMS

----------


## sdgepr

It looks like someone was kind enough to change my title for me--should I change it again? Sorry about that, I did not mean to break the rules  :Frown:  I will check out the advice given and let you know if it works.

Thank you all for your time and help--I do really appreciate it.

----------


## TMS

> should I change it



If you have a better choice of title, yes.  But there's probably no need.

----------


## FDibbins

No, You can leave it as is, unless you feel you want to change it  :Smilie:

----------


## sdgepr

Ok, I have tried both steps. Calculations are set to Automatic and I updated the source links. Unfortunately the problem is still here. When I type something in column A/b/c/d on the 'Data' sheet, it still creates blank calculations where there were previous numbers.

Here are some screen shots to give you a better idea of what I mean.

WORKBOOK IS ATTACHED


BEFORE, NOTE THE NUMBER TOTALS
Attachment 303065

THE CHANGE. I TYPED 'TEST'
Attachment 303066

AFTER, NOTE THE NUMBER TOTALS--THEY ARE GONE.
Attachment 303067

----------


## FDibbins

Sorry, but screen shots wont let us see whats happening inside the workbook, please upload a sample workbook  :Smilie:

----------


## sdgepr

I have the workbook in the original post, but it is a good idea to upload it again with the screenshots to keep everything together.  :Smilie:  Edit made!

----------


## sdgepr

This must be a hard one  :Smilie:  I take it no one else knows why it is doing this?

----------


## Izandol

I think the problem is with your date criteria. It is correct for me when I change formulas to use DATE function:
=SUMIFS(Data!$C:$C,Data!$A:$A,">="&DATE(2014,1,1),Data!$A:$A,"<="&DATE(2014,1,31),Data!$B:$B,$A5)
for example.

----------


## TMS

Please see the attached updated example.

Formulas have been modified for the DATE function.  For example:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```



The SUM of SUMIFS on the Expenses sheet is redundant/

Sample data has been added purely to check that it is recorded in the correct column

Regards, TMS

----------

